# Hospital Readmission within 24 hours of discharge...



## skpartiss (Nov 1, 2011)

My supervisor indicated that when an inpatient is discharged from the hospital and then readmitted less than 24 hours later, Medicare wants one claim submitted.  My question has to do with the coding aspects of this...would there then be two medical records or would they be combined into one medical record?  If the patient has a condition that is present on arrival for the second admission, but not the first, would it be coded as not present on admission?  Any information about this would be helpful! Thanks!


----------



## sauka (Nov 1, 2011)

skpartiss said:


> My supervisor indicated that when an inpatient is discharged from the hospital and then readmitted less than 24 hours later, Medicare wants one claim submitted.  My question has to do with the coding aspects of this...would there then be two medical records or would they be combined into one medical record?  If the patient has a condition that is present on arrival for the second admission, but not the first, would it be coded as not present on admission?  Any information about this would be helpful! Thanks!



My understanding is that there will be only one initial claim submitted, and not present on admission is rt kos the condition has developed after being discharged.

Txs

SAUKA


----------

